# Enregistrer de la musique provenant d'une page web.



## Verte (3 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vais un peu ramer pour vous expliquer quelle est ma question, parce que je ne maîtrise pas du tout le vocabulaire...

Alors, je vais m'aider de quelques photos sans-doute !
-> En pièces jointes : voilà ce dont je parle. J'ai essayé de mettre un peu de toutes les sortes (pris sur Amazon, sur le site de la Fnac, sur Radioblog, et sur les sites de David lafore et de Yaël Naïm).

J'imagine que, comme pour les photos, certaines musiques ne sont pas "enregistrables" (ou "téléchargeables" peut-être) sur le bureau de son ordi.
Mais pour les autres, pouvez-vous me renseigner ?


Merci


----------



## jukilo (3 Août 2007)

Salut,
Ceux de la fnac et de virgin, par exemple, sont streamées, donc lues au moment de la diffusion, et donc non enregistrables. Pour les autres, c'est bien souvent possible de les enregistrer (sauf inclus dans un player Flash, la plupart du temps), mais ça reste illégal!
Donc, à ne pas faire...
:hein: 
Ceux qui mettent à disposition des titres ont souvent de bonnes raisons de rendre le téléchargement difficile.


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2007)

Audio Hijack de Rogue Amoeba permet d'enregistrer tout son &#233;mis par une application quelconque (donc par exemple Safari) au format de ton choix (aiff, mp3, aac, ....)

Apr&#232;s, &#224; toi de voir ce qu'il est l&#233;gal de faire et ce qui ne l'est pas.

Perso, il me semble qu'enregistrer par exemple la musique diffus&#233;e l&#233;galement par radioblog est tout autant autoris&#233; que l'enregistrement d'une RadioFM!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Perso, il me semble qu'enregistrer par exemple la musique diffusée légalement par radioblog est tout autant autorisé que l'enregistrement d'une RadioFM!


Non, la plupart du temps, illégal.
c'est un sujet multi traité sur des milliers de sites de divers pays ( dont ceux de droit)
Par ailleurs il y a des  radios en ligne qui ne respectent pas la loi sur droit de diffusion  non plus... ( souvent les radios  persos, par ignorance)


----------



## Verte (4 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Remy, pourrais-tu me renseigner au sujet de Audio Hijack ?
-> Est-ce que je peux le télécharger gratuitement -et en français !- , quelle version me faut-il ? (mon mac est un OS X version 10.4.9)

Ou bien, connais-tu un site qui me fournirait toutes les infos (et m'expliquerait clairement ce logiciel) ?


merci


----------



## Verte (4 Août 2007)

Une petite question :

Ce que disait Jukilo à propos des musiques streamées reste-t-il vrai avec ce logiciel Audio Hijack ? (C'est-à-dire, est-ce que même avec Audio Hijack, on ne peut pas enregistrer une musique streamée ?)

(J'ai essayé de comprendre la notion de "streaming", j'ai lu ça http://www.aidenet.com/internet48.htm , et... je n'y comprend rien !)


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

sous les navigateurs qui utilise Gecko :

about:cache?device=disk

command+f

enjoy!


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2007)

Audio Hijack enregistre tous les sons &#233;mis par l'application de ton choix, que ce soit de la musique stream&#233;e ou pas

www.rogueamoeba.com  AudioHijack est un shareware (en anglais)


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Audio Hijack enregistre tous les sons &#233;mis par l'application de ton choix, que ce soit de la musique stream&#233;e ou pas
> 
> www.rogueamoeba.com  AudioHijack est un shareware (en anglais)


Pour faire la m&#234;me chose gratuitement et en tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233;, sans bruits parasites etc, on peut utiliser SoundFlower (16ch) + Audacity (ou quicktime pro si le non pro ne permet pas d'enregistrer du son).

Mais avec la m&#233;thode du cache que j'ai donn&#233; tout &#224; l'heure ou peut r&#233;cup&#233;rer la plupart des fichiers stream&#233;s directement.


----------



## Verte (4 Août 2007)

P4blo, je suis une quiche, ne l'oublions pas ! Autant dire que je ne comprend pas cette histoire de cache (about:cache?device=disk ? heu...)

merci !


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

Verte a dit:


> P4blo, je suis une quiche, ne l'oublions pas ! Autant dire que je ne comprend pas cette histoire de cache (about:cache?device=disk ? heu...)
> 
> merci !


dans Firefox ou Camino par exemple, va &#224; l'adresse "about:cache?device=disk".

Ensuite dans la page tu fais une recherche jusqu'&#224; ce que tu trouves ton fichier. Tu clique sur le lien. Tu arrives sur une page sur laquelle il y a un autre lien : alt+clique sur ce lien pour t&#233;l&#233;charger 

Le plus dur est de trouver le fichier, et c'est pas super compliqu&#233;.

Avant que radio.blog.club ne change de systeme, j'avais d&#233;velopp&#233; un outils pour t&#233;l&#233;charger les morceaux (http://shared.p4bl0.net/rbc-download.php), mais &#231;a ne marche plus avec le nouveau syst&#232;me.
J'ai commencer &#224; chercher une solutions, mais apparement c'est impossible : ils utilisent un index qui associe une chaine de caract&#232;re assez longue commen&#231;ant par ".." &#224; un fichier, et il faut une clef qui est un md5, mais je ne sais pas de quoi (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; essayer les nom de fichier, les mot de la recherche, l'adresse complete du fichier, le nom de serveur sur lequel est le fichier... et tout &#231;a sur 1000 niveau (md5 du md5 du md5...).

J'ai r&#233;ussi via le cache &#224; chopper une clef mais elle ne marche apparemment que pour un seul fichier, c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai essay&#233; seulement sur des info en rapport avec le fichier.


Donc le but est de trouver comment g&#233;n&#233;rer cette clef et le tour est jou&#233;, mais vu que le md5 est un hachage (et qu'en plus je ne peux pas &#234;tre s&#251;r que c'est un md5, bien que j'en soit quasi convaincu) et pas un cryptage, l'op&#233;ration inverse n'est pas possible donc tr&#232;s difficile de trouver.
La seule solution est d'essayer des trucs, mais j'y ai pass&#233; pas mal de temps puis j'ai abandonn&#233;.


----------



## Verte (4 Août 2007)

Merci !

Pour autant, petit probl&#232;me : je n'ai que safari et &#231;a ne marche pas avec, n'est-ce pas ? (du moins, j'ai essay&#233; et... m&#244;ssieur Safari ne parvient pas &#224; trouver le serveur)

Faut-il absolument t&#233;l&#233;charger Firefox ou Camino ?

Mais, avant tout... c'est quoi cette page "about:cache?device=disk" ? Un truc du type Radioblog avec pleins de "fichiers musicaux" ?


----------



## Warflo (4 Août 2007)

C'est tout simplement le contenu de ton cache.
Quand tu consulte un fichier, en streaming par exemple, le navigateur en garde une copie en cache pour qu'il se charge plus vite la prochaine fois que tu l'écoute.
Cette page, about:cache?device=disk, montre le contenu de ton cache.


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Août 2007)

Verte a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Pour autant, petit probl&#232;me : je n'ai que safari et &#231;a ne marche pas avec, n'est-ce pas ? (du moins, j'ai essay&#233; et... m&#244;ssieur Safari ne parvient pas &#224; trouver le serveur)
> 
> ...


Dans safari il y a un genre de moniteur d'activit&#233; (option+command+a il me semble) et quand le morceaux, la vid&#233;o ou ... est en train de charger ou le vois charger dedans, bien souvent un double clique sur la ligne du fichier suffit &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;charger


----------



## apple m'appelle (28 Septembre 2007)

jukilo a dit:


> Salut,
> Pour les autres, c'est bien souvent possible de les enregistrer (sauf inclus dans un player Flash, la plupart du temps), mais ça reste illégal!



C'est possible grâce au gestionnaire d'activité (Fenêtre>Acticité) en sélectionnant le ".rbs."

Pour la légalité, j'en sais rien...

Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit recommandé. :hein:


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2007)

apple m'appelle a dit:


> C'est possible grâce au gestionnaire d'activité (Fenêtre>Acticité) en sélectionnant le ".rbs."
> 
> Pour la légalité, j'en sais rien...
> 
> Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit recommandé. :hein:


du moment que c'est diffuser on peut le r&#233;cup&#233;rer alors je vois pas pourquoi &#231;a serait ill&#233;gale, m&#234;me si &#231;a l'est peut-&#234;tre. Si il ne veulent pas qu'on le r&#233;cup&#232;re il ne diffuse pas.


Puis y font chier aussi... Quand je prend un cd &#224; la biblioth&#232;que je l'importe dans mon iTunes et je risque rien... Alors que si je le t&#233;l&#233;charge (&#231;a reviens au m&#234;me on est d'accord ?) je risque une amende :mouais:
Puis au temps des cassettes, tout le monde copiais les cassettes et on entendait pas les majors r&#226;ler, bon d'accord &#231;a perdrait vite en qualit&#233; ce qui n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui avec les format num&#233;rique, mais bon...


----------

